# Scotty Cameron...



## guest100718 (Oct 24, 2014)

Are they any good? I am probably going to get a new set of Irons (MP4s most likely) and I was thinking WTF why not go new everything. 

I have only ever used a Ping Anser 2 and a lot of the Scotty putters do look pretty much the same as my trusty Ping. 

Are they really worth the extra cash?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 24, 2014)

Never liked the feel of any of the Scotty Cameron putters I've tried. I'd go Odyssey personally.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 24, 2014)

Only you can answer that as you'll be the one spending 

I went from a Â£220 Del Mar to an Â£80 Odyssey. 

....... And yes I do putt better with the Odyssey :thup:


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 24, 2014)

It's all about personal preference, Cameron make top quality products but so do some of the other manufacturers. What's funny is people having no problem spending Â£250+ on a driver that they use maybe 12-14 times in a round and then are concerned about spending Â£200+ on a putter that they'll likely use 30+ times.


----------



## markgs (Oct 24, 2014)

i love my scotty the feel of the deep milled face, but other people will hate it. It is all about what you like


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 24, 2014)

I was dubious about paying Scotty prices but I had the money and went looking for a putter that I was comfortable with - loved the Scotty Newport but commented to the sales guy 'I'm not sure, it's a bit pricey' - he said 'I've got a second hand one which was traded in' - he went and got it and it was exactly same condition as the new one I'd tried - cost me Â£120 instead of about Â£200


----------



## chillicon (Oct 24, 2014)

I love my Scotty Cameron, and would certainly buy another if needed. As has been said it is all about personal preference. You will putt better with the one you are most comfortable with. I love the look of mine and that is really important when you are looking at it 30 times a round.


----------



## Stub (Oct 24, 2014)

Mine works for me. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## chillicon (Oct 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Are they any good? I am probably going to get a new set of Irons (MP4s most likely) and I was thinking WTF why not go new everything.
		
Click to expand...

I am testing some MP4s next week, they are probably the best looking clubs on the market imho.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 24, 2014)

chillicon said:



			I am testing some MP4s next week, they are probably the best looking clubs on the market imho.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing probabal about it..


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 24, 2014)

Disagree.....;-)


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 24, 2014)

May as well miss with a Â£200 putter as a Â£100 one! Personally.....Odyssey every time for me.


----------



## TonyN (Oct 24, 2014)

Absolutely worth it. I loved my Scotty. Was the best Â£200 I ever spent. Seriously. The feel and consistency of the roll made it a very enjoyable club to play with. 

Had to give it up though as it was costing me shots. Shots I wasn't prepared (had the time) to work on. Went back to the Odyssey and sold the Scotty so I wasn't tempted to put it back in the bag. Big regret. When I start playing full time and I have the time to work on putting drills again, I will definitely get a new one.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 24, 2014)

Wouldn't trade my Scotty for anything. When I was looking for a new putter about 4 years back, I was intent on getting an Odyssey based on what people were saying. Went to a shop and tried them all, plus Ping, TM, Rife and a few others, and Scotty just to see. Initially, I thought the Scotty was a touch too expensive, but whilst testing them out, it just felt better in terms of weight and balance, and I couldn't seem to miss with it at the time. I went to about 5 different stores (I was in Japan at the time) and spent a lot of time over my holiday trying different putters in the stores, the Scotty won every time for me. I decided that it was a major club, felt right for me, so I'd go the extra distance in cost for something that fit for me. Been happy ever since - do have the odd off day putting, but know that's me, not the putter...

Ultimately, you should try a few, try more than once, not just 5 mins in AG, go back a couple of times, different days and go with the one that feels best for you over all. Don't be swayed by what everyone else plays, but if your budget is a restriction, then work on what feels best within the budget, not just a particular brand.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ive 4, not sure how i got four but there you go

great putters, ive been lucky enough to get bargins from local pro shops and have never pain more than Â£200, the last one a Californian Monterey was only Â£150 and id be surprised if it had been used more than once.

if it suites your putting stroke, they are great, i wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2014)

Was in the market for a milled face putter and went straight to Scotty Cameron. No doubt they are lovely putters and superbly engineered but I found I was getting equally good results with the milled Ping Anser models (and they were the originators of that classic design) and the Odyssey and in the end the Odyssey #9 won. Very happy with it and way cheaper than the Cameron but at the end of the day, it's personal preference. If you like the Scotty and want to pay the extra for a top of the range putter then why not? I hope you find something you get on with and make loads of putts.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Disagree.....;-)






Click to expand...

nice, just had a look at the website, strong lofts though.


----------



## TonyN (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Disagree.....;-)






Click to expand...

But does it feel like a mizzy though?


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			nice, just had a look at the website, strong lofts though.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



View attachment 12697

Click to expand...

Mmmmm....Mizuno


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 24, 2014)

TonyN said:



			But does it feel like a mizzy though?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, not hit them yet, but just look at them. They look amazing. I'll be posting a full review after I've been for my fitting!


----------



## chillicon (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan2501 said:



			Disagree.....;-)
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own lol. Dare I suggest that compared to the MP4, the srixon looks like it was designed by a 5 year old.


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Oct 24, 2014)

I use to have an old Ping B60 not quite as solid as my Scotty but not much in it for feedback feel


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 24, 2014)

I've found in the past that with the Newport styles you have to have a good consistent putting stroke. If you don't strike the ball cleanly out of the centre you'll find the ball falling well short.

Any Ping Anser (same style) Ive found is far more forgiving and will give much more consistent results.  I think a lot of people overlook how important lagging the ball up close is.  if you can find a putter that lags well for you and also instills confidence over the 3-4 footers you've cracked it.

Imo you have to be a good putter with a solid repeatable stoke to get the most out of a Scotty. (Not including the Mallets, Kombi, Red x etc)

Ive tried several of them and I just couldn't get on with them. If I had the urge to spend Â£200+ on a putter I'd probably go for something a little different..A second hand TP Mills.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Are they any good? I am probably going to get a new set of Irons (MP4s most likely) and I was thinking WTF why not go new everything. 

I have only ever used a Ping Anser 2 and a lot of the Scotty putters do look pretty much the same as my trusty Ping. 

*Are they really worth the extra cash?*

Click to expand...

No!


----------



## RW1986 (Oct 24, 2014)

Love my Scotty Cameron Newport 2
But if I were you, I'd go to a club proshop that stocks them and ask to try them out in the putting green so you can get a proper feel for it.
it may not be for you but on my experiences with them, I've not found a fault yet.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 24, 2014)

mhwgc said:



			What's funny is people having no problem spending Â£250+ on a driver that they use maybe 12-14 times in a round and then are concerned about spending Â£200+ on a putter that they'll likely use 30+ times.
		
Click to expand...

This is so true. Another one of the quirks of golf.

The hard thing with putters is that they are hard to test. A pro may wrap a driver with tape and let you hit a few balls at a range or into a net. Putting a few balls on a bit of carpet is not the same and doesn't give you that same sense of touch and feel.


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 24, 2014)

There is a premium attached to scotty cameron that is hard to justify. They are undeniably nice though. I have a Newport, the iteration before the black ones, that I got on sale for Â£150.  It is nice but currently out the bag for a face balanced odyssey mallet. I haven't decide yet which I like best.

The circle t (tour only haha! Yeah right!) ones are ridiculous.

Is it better than your trusty ping? Probably not. Is it a nice thing? Yeah.


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are a few of mine!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice looking putters. Only owned one for a short time as it didn't suit me but really nice.

I have no problem spending money on a putter, however if I was looking at spending Â£200-Â£250 on a Cameron I would sooner spend a little bit more and get something custom made rather than mass produced for that wedge.

Edit, I dont begrudge Cameron's costing that, their marketing is very good and they've created an industry of collecting them off the back of their marketing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2014)

It's worth it if you feel happy with the putter in your hand 

You are Prob paying extra money due to the name


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 24, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I've found in the past that with the Newport styles you have to have a good consistent putting stroke. If you don't strike the ball cleanly out of the centre you'll find the ball falling well short.

Any Ping Anser (same style) Ive found is far more forgiving and will give much more consistent results.  I think a lot of people overlook how important lagging the ball up close is.  if you can find a putter that lags well for you and also instills confidence over the 3-4 footers you've cracked it.

Imo you have to be a good putter with a solid repeatable stoke to get the most out of a Scotty. (Not including the Mallets, Kombi, Red x etc)

Ive tried several of them and I just couldn't get on with them. If I had the urge to spend Â£200+ on a putter I'd probably go for something a little different..A second hand TP Mills.
		
Click to expand...

Easily pick up two tp mills putters for under 200.  I picked up a lovely refurbished tp mills with a torched finish.  Really nice putter to use in the summer on fast greens. The only thing I'm not mad about is then sweet spot is more towards the heel rather than in the middle of the blade. It takes a little getting used to.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 24, 2014)

My Ping Zing Redwood was the best golfing purchase I have ever made!

IMO people treat drivers like football managers!

I am more of the "Don't blame the tools" man (most of the time), I did "grow out" of my previous driver but as I know I can hit this new one long and straight I won't be ditching it. 

It may be crazy but I, like others, seem to treat the putter like part of the family, I could happily part with my driver, but my putter? NEVER!


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 24, 2014)

I've also had a couple of handmade ones from James Ingles (now associated with Scratch Golf) but good luck finding them for the price of an OTR putter,


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 24, 2014)

mhwgc said:



			I've also had a couple of handmade ones from James Ingles (now associated with Scratch Golf) but good luck finding them for the price of an OTR putter,
		
Click to expand...

Not James Ingles you're right. Plenty of custom putter brands that you can get something for the cost of an OTR Cameron though.

They are beautiful putters btw :thup: like pieces of art his stuff!


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have been looking for a new putter for a couple of years. Tried a few but always go back to my original 2-ball. However, I'm off to order one of these today from our pro. Expensive, but best I spend the money instead of the other half.

http://www.golfwrx.com/248433/scotty-cameron-futura-x5-and-x5r-putters/


----------



## CMAC (Oct 24, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			I have been looking for a new putter for a couple of years. Tried a few but always go back to my original 2-ball. However, I'm off to order one of these today from our pro. Expensive, but best I spend the money instead of the other half.

http://www.golfwrx.com/248433/scotty-cameron-futura-x5-and-x5r-putters/

Click to expand...

another Cameron Odyssey rip off


----------



## njc1973 (Oct 24, 2014)

I've got a Cleveland Classic putter with a milled face that is always getting confused with a Scotty by my opponents, only Â£40, might be a good option.


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			nice, just had a look at the website, strong lofts though.
		
Click to expand...

 I think all manufacturers produce stronger lots on their 'game improver' sets (even Miznuo) ... the Srixon 945 are more aligned to the MP4 lofts, I'm just not sure if I could hit them


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 24, 2014)

njc1973 said:



			I've got a Cleveland Classic putter with a milled face that is always getting confused with a Scotty by my opponents, only Â£40, might be a good option.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same, and love it!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			I think all manufacturers produce stronger lots on their 'game improver' sets (even Miznuo) ... the Srixon 945 are more aligned to the MP4 lofts, I'm just not sure if I could hit them 

Click to expand...

yes, they have even stronger lofts than my GI JPX825's.


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 24, 2014)

Most putters these days can trace there roots bag to older models but as far as the x5r being an Odyssey rip off, since when have Odyssey been using removable weights?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2014)

mhwgc said:



			Most putters these days can trace there roots bag to older models but as far as the x5r being an Odyssey rip off, since when have Odyssey been using removable weights?
		
Click to expand...


Think some of their tank putters use changeable weights


----------



## One Planer (Oct 24, 2014)

mhwgc said:



			Most putters these days can trace there roots bag to older models but as far as the x5r being an Odyssey rip off, since when have Odyssey been using removable weights?
		
Click to expand...

Metal X milled?

Tank Cruiser?


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 24, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Metal X milled?

Tank Cruiser?
		
Click to expand...


I stand corrected!!


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Metal X milled?

Tank Cruiser?
		
Click to expand...


Whilst this is true, cameron has been using removeable weights since before these came out, so are they now copying him?

It is true though that scotty basically has a big expensive putter xerox machine. Usually it's ping getting the copier treatment.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'll probably end up sticking to the Anser.


----------



## mhwgc (Oct 24, 2014)

But back to your original question of are they any good and are they worth it - I believe that they re.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2014)

If the OP is determined to get a milled face, there are plenty of options much cheaper including brands like Cleveland. Just found these at a steal

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Putters.html


----------



## One Planer (Oct 24, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Whilst this is true, cameron has been using removeable weights since before these came out, so are they now copying him?

It is true though that scotty basically has a big expensive putter xerox machine. Usually it's ping getting the copier treatment.
		
Click to expand...

Weren't Taylormade doing it before Scotty Cameron with the original spider mallets (Itsy Bitsy)?

Ok not in the sole but still adjustable weights.

Agree re: Ping copies too.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 24, 2014)

You're never going to get a decent view from threads like this as opinion is polarised.  Personally, I have had and tried many many ping putters over the years and not one of them has come close to the feeling I get from my SC Newport 2. That's just me though, only way to know for sure is try one for yourself


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 24, 2014)

Love mine.... Some people think it's ugly as sin, but I don't mind the symmetry on it..... Best thing to do is try as many as you can and have gun along the way. I also like the Seemore putters, but they are quite rare to find....


----------



## Chris1980 (Oct 24, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Only you can answer that as you'll be the one spending 

I went from a Â£220 Del Mar to an Â£80 Odyssey. 

....... And yes I do putt better with the Odyssey :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I also went from a Â£220 Scotty but to a 2nd hand Â£40 odyssey and putt better with the odyssey!

Still love my Scotty though. Would never get rid


----------



## DaveyG (Oct 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Are they any good? I am probably going to get a new set of Irons (MP4s most likely) and I was thinking WTF why not go new everything. 

I have only ever used a Ping Anser 2 and a lot of the Scotty putters do look pretty much the same as my trusty Ping. 

Are they really worth the extra cash?
		
Click to expand...

Always thought they looked good but never stretched to it... Really good putters for half the price. 

Enjoy though ;-)


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 24, 2014)

Why not try and go full mizzy and try the MP T-104.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2014)

Every Ping putter I have ever picked up has felt like it was made by fisher price. No idea why. They just do. Apart from my dads original becu b60 which is gorgeous. But hopeless from long range. Deadly from 6 foot though. I was so upset at having to give it back, but it wasn't for me.

Odessey putters sit closed to me. They always do. Again, no idea why. I line it up, and if I relax my grip, it flips closed. No good to me.

I have 3 Scottys. Love them all. I will never sell them.

But my putter of choice is in my sig. Never compromise half mallet. I love it. I have bonded with this in a way that will never be separated. We will be buried together. The love of my life.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 24, 2014)

Is it just the name Scotty Cameron that makes these putters so expensive or is there something else in the manufacturing that accounts for it? My only experience of them is picking one up in my pro shop and thinking that's a lot of money for a putter that looks pretty much like an anser putter. What is it about them that makes them worth so much more?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is it just the name Scotty Cameron that makes these putters so expensive or is there something else in the manufacturing that accounts for it? My only experience of them is picking one up in my pro shop and thinking that's a lot of money for a putter that looks pretty much like an anser putter. What is it about them that makes them worth so much more?
		
Click to expand...

No. Marketing makes them expensive. They are very well made, but it all comes down to what people will pay. Why sell cheaper, when they sell enough at the price they are. 

Are prov1s really worth Â£45 a box?


----------



## Lump (Oct 24, 2014)

Tried most of the scotty range, just can't get along with them. Had a newport for 6 months, putted like a 28 handicapper with it. Changed to the current ping in my sig and I sub 30 putt most rounds.


----------



## mchacker (Oct 24, 2014)

Would never pay for one, but since it was free it's in the bag. If the cash was my own I'd have something cheaper and a couple of lessons on how best to use it


----------



## TonyN (Oct 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If the OP is determined to get a milled face, there are plenty of options much cheaper including brands like Cleveland. Just found these at a steal

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Putters.html

Click to expand...

If these feel half as good as a scotty, they are an absolute bargain at Â£39. Get one of these if they have the same type of scotty your looking at, if you like it, and still want the scotty, you'll be better informed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2014)

TonyN said:



			If these feel half as good as a scotty, they are an absolute bargain at Â£39. Get one of these if they have the same type of scotty your looking at, if you like it, and still want the scotty, you'll be better informed.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too. For that price and a milled face how much difference will there really be between one of these and a Cleveland


----------



## 3565 (Oct 25, 2014)

I've got half dozen Scottys most are 2nd hand, one that actually played in The Open Championship when Ben Curtis won. Most recent was a Del Mar California model which is just quality and thought I'd never use another brand again, until I tried a Kenny Giannini G6 Flow neck putter, and after 3 putts knew this was for me. Kenny Giannini gave Cameron his opportunity to make putters and got him started and he worked with Cleveland golf before setting up his own company.


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 26, 2014)

Am now eyeing up a scotty golo 5. It's a lot of dough, but maybe it's "the one" right?


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 26, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Am now eyeing up a scotty golo 5. It's a lot of dough, but maybe it's "the one" right? 

Click to expand...

Well, traded in my Scotty Newport at American golf for a new Scotty Golo 5, it's luvverly.


----------



## Crow (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't think I've ever even had a putt with one.

I bought my putter about 6 years ago, I was in Sports Direct or similar and picked a few up to try, the Odyssey just felt right so I got one off ebay for Â£35, never used anything else since.

(Oh, and I'm a crap putter.)


----------



## Father_Ted (Oct 26, 2014)

Scotty Camerons are high quality putters but way way overpriced

Plenty of other high quality putters at reasonable prices

Try lots out and find the style and length that suits you

Buying off Ebay is risky unless its one you know you will be comfy with


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 26, 2014)

I think I can smell FOX!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 27, 2014)

Father_Ted said:



			Scotty Camerons are high quality putters but way way overpriced

Plenty of other high quality putters at reasonable prices

Try lots out and find the style and length that suits you

Buying off Ebay is risky unless its one you know you will be comfy with
		
Click to expand...

How do you define over priced? I'd spend Â£200 on one again so clearly don't consider them overpriced. I wouldn't however shell out for a set of galvin green waterproofs but I know many would.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 27, 2014)

The Scotty Cameron putters are high quality well made clubs. So are some other brands of varying price. If they suit your eye and your wallet, they are a good buy, and when you come to resell them, you will get a decent second hand price. 

The people who collect the Tour collectible putters (and I used to be one of those) often pay a lot of money for their putters, but if they know what they are doing will usually get the money back when they resell. Objectively is any putter worth Â£1000? Well, it may have been Ernie Els's or Sergio Garcia's putter, but that doesn't mean we can putt with them, and it isn't made of rare metals or precious stones. But if you enjoy owning stuff used by these guys, and you can resell it, or trade it, for what you paid, then it can be worth it. 

It is also rather silly for people to always carp that Scotty Cameron just copies other makes. There are a few basic designs of putter that all the major makers use, but I never hear anyone moaning about how Taylor Made or Yes putters are just copiers. Only Cameron gets that attack. Funny, that.


----------



## Val (Oct 27, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Am now eyeing up a scotty golo 5. It's a lot of dough, but maybe it's "the one" right? 

Click to expand...

I've got my eye on the s5, had a Newport Studio Select 2.7 and really liked it and had it in the bag for a year but have always putted better with mallet style putters which is why my SeeMore went back in the bag.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 27, 2014)

There is a lot of hype used regarding the technology used in Golf Club manufacture.  Milled face for example, all this means is the face has had a milling cutter run across it, I fail to understand how this can improve the dynamics of the putter. What it does is produce a surface finish that someone may find creates a certain grip with the balls surface that may suit you, similar to fitting an insert into it.    Similar to things like forged clubs, it sounds good but in reality what difference can it make to the Club Golfers game?


----------



## CMAC (Oct 27, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			There is a lot of hype used regarding the technology used in Golf Club manufacture.  Milled face for example, all this means is the face has had a milling cutter run across it, I fail to understand how this can improve the dynamics of the putter. What it does is produce a surface finish that someone may find creates a certain grip with the balls surface that may suit you, similar to fitting an insert into it.    Similar to things like forged clubs, it sounds good but in reality what difference can it make to the Club Golfers game?
		
Click to expand...

feel!


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			feel!
		
Click to expand...

I did try out an oddesy with an insert and just couldnt hit the thing hard enough. very spongy feel


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 27, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			How do you define over priced? I'd spend Â£200 on one again so clearly don't consider them overpriced. I wouldn't however shell out for a set of galvin green waterproofs but I know many would.
		
Click to expand...

Knowing what I spent on my Ping Redwood I cannot comment on overspending... Worth every penny and I love putting with it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 27, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I did try out an oddesy with an insert and just couldnt hit the thing hard enough. very spongy feel
		
Click to expand...

There are different types of insert.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			feel!
		
Click to expand...

Is this something you cant get with a cheaper putter?   Does it refer to the way the ball reacts with the putter face and is that only something possible by milling it?

We sell a number of different putters but one of the best sellers and at a very good price are the MD range.


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 27, 2014)

Val said:



			I've got my eye on the s5, had a Newport Studio Select 2.7 and really liked it and had it in the bag for a year but have always putted better with mallet style putters which is why my SeeMore went back in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

I bought it (the 5 not the s5 - I am not into centre shafted putters at all)  It's really really nice. I too putt better with a mallet, so I traded in my Newport to cover some of the cost.
The feel of the deep milled face is noticeably "softer" than the non deep milled Newport, it has a very satisfying sound at impact.  It definitely feels more stable through the stroke to me.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a couple hundred quid worth of putters. Currently have a Â£20 putter in the bag. 

Scotty won't make you putt any better but they sure do look Purdy.  Whatever gives you a touch more confidence in your hands and stroke, use it.


----------



## TonyN (Oct 27, 2014)

Heard this a few years ago and often use it to justify a spend.

Instead of putting a monetary price on something, work out how many hours it would take you to work for it, then, how many hours use your going to get out of it.  

For most of use, money is literally just a token of your time. It doesn't hold the same value for everyone.

you will spend more time with a Scotty in your hand than any other club in your bag. And they have a good re-sale value if you decide not to keep it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2014)

I put a jumbo odyssey grip on an old white ice #9 yesterday. Not the milled face I've been use to but what a difference it made to the stroke. I could get use to the feel of the insert without too much trouble and indeed had very few pace issues, but think I'm going to get the milled version done and the Procore insert taken out. Still much cheaper than a SC


----------

